# Albino dwarf clawed frogs



## bugmankeith (Dec 23, 2012)

Reports of albino dwarf clawed frogs being sold are getting more common.


----------



## mmfh (Dec 24, 2012)

These frogs are sooo cute. Id love to see albinos for sale


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 24, 2012)

They have dwarf clawed frogs? I thought there were African dwarf frogs or African clawed frogs. Those look like African dwarf frogs because they have webbing on their hands where clawed do not. Also the eyes aren't very bulgy (clawed frogs have very bulgy eyes). 

But if you originally meant they were African dwarf frogs than yes, I think that is awesome! I have a really light colored female but definitely not this light. Nice pic! These yours?


----------



## Aredtomato (Dec 24, 2012)

My friend has some of these. They are clawed. I do believe OP was correct in that terming.


----------



## bugmankeith (Dec 24, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> They have dwarf clawed frogs? I thought there were African dwarf frogs or African clawed frogs. Those look like African dwarf frogs because they have webbing on their hands where clawed do not. Also the eyes aren't very bulgy (clawed frogs have very bulgy eyes).
> 
> But if you originally meant they were African dwarf frogs than yes, I think that is awesome! I have a really light colored female but definitely not this light. Nice pic! These yours?


I meant African dwarf frogs, sorry for confusion. These have NOT come in albino until now, but are hard to find, so be careful buying as African clawed frogs will grow and eat these!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 25, 2012)

Someone please educate me on these.  When working for a pet distributor in the 1970s, we sold what was marketed as "Dwarf Clawed Frogs" in both normal color phase and albino.  Both color variations reached about 3 to 4" in total length when stretched all the way out (nose to toe tips).  I wasn't that into amphibians, so I really don't know the actual species we were really selling.  They looked just like the ones in the OP's picture, but I wouldn't know specific differences to look for, and that has been a few years ago... Typical frogs, they would eat whatever wasn't nailed down and didn't eat them first.


----------



## Redneck101 (Dec 25, 2012)

same frog. just two different sizes. there is the normal african clawed frog, and then there is a dwarf clawed frog.


----------



## bugmankeith (Dec 26, 2012)

Redneck101 said:


> same frog. just two different sizes. there is the normal african clawed frog, and then there is a dwarf clawed frog.


They are not the same species.
African Clawed Frog (Xenopus Laevis)
African Dwarf Frogs (Hymenochirus boettgeri)

How to tell the difference no matter the color: look for webbing between the front toes; dwarf clawed frogs have webbed front feet while the larger clawed frogs do not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Aredtomato said:


> My friend has some of these. They are clawed. I do believe OP was correct in that terming.


I have ADF's.  Here's one of many sites who show you the differences http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/clawedordwarf.html

---------- Post added 12-26-2012 at 05:53 PM ----------




Redneck101 said:


> same frog. just two different sizes. there is the normal african clawed frog, and then there is a dwarf clawed frog.


Hmmm, I've never heard of a dwarf CLAWED frog. I'll check into that. I usually read that pet stores will sell the ACFs as ADFs.


----------

